# Was it someone from here?



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I just noticed my DDDDC. Was it one of you wonderful mamas? Whoever it was, thank you! It made my day!


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

Me too!!!
<----------------

Thanks to the gentle soul who did it!!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

How lovley is that?
Shortly after my Grace Olivia died....Dear sweet Gossamer did this for me...
What an act of love, huh?

Looks great ladies...


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

It was me







I wanted to do something to show my love & support for the mamas from the May Due Date group who have endured such heartbreaking losses. Often when I look at Myla I say a prayer for each of you & your angel babies. Your stories serve as a reminder to me to cherish every single moment, even the stressful ones & I thank you for that & for sharing your stories with us. You are still May Mamama & your angels will not be forgotten


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Calimommie - I have been posting in crafts all day & never noticed, until now. Thank you so much. I have tears in my eyes. It is nice to know that someone still thinks of us. Thank you thank you thank you.







s


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

AmiBeth, you brought some tears but also a smile, to know that someone remembers and aknowledges our babies.
Thankyou so much....

Elena


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Mamas~ You are so very welcome! I wasn't even going to say it was me, but I wanted you to know the meaning behind it & that you & your babies are remembered & loved.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Amibeth! I am so glad you came here to see my post. I never would have guessed someone from our old due date club would have done this. How very, very sweet of you! I am truly touched and speechless. You are a wonderful woman. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Keri~ The reason I saw this post was I check the "New Posts" when I come here & your post happened to be on the first page







As I said before, I think of you May mamas often & thought this would be a nice way to show you.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Calimommie, just know that your wonderful gesture warms our hearts. It is nice to know that our babies are not forgotten. Thank you again, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Cristina. That means alot







But honestly I did this for you wonderful ladies, not for myself. May God Bless you all!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Amibeth - there needs to be more people in this world like you.









I want you mama's from the May DDC to know that I keep you and your angels in my heart. I think of you all quite often and wonder how you are doing. I came over here to let you know you and your babies are not forgotton. I sincerely mean that from the whole of my heart.








I hope you don't mind me posting to this thread. I just wanted to let you all know that you are on my mind.


----------

